# Sismo de 28 de Fevereiro de 1969



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2012 às 17:03)

Faz hoje 43 anos que ocorreu o sismo de 28 de Fevereiro de 1969, o que causou danos mais importantes no século passado a seguir ao sismo de Benavente de 1909. Teve epicentro na zona do Goringe e sentiu-se em todo o país mas os maiores danos foram no Algarve, como Lagos, Vila do Bispo e Aljezur entre outros, causando 13 mortos, embora apenas 2 devido aos efeitos directos do sismo. Foi o último sismo a provocar danos importantes e vítimas em Portugal continental, com uma intensidade de 7.3 (embora varie entre os 6,5 e os 7,5 conforme diferentes estudos/autores).



> *Sismo de 1969: elementos de divulgação
> *Maria Luísa Sousa
> Núcleo de Engenharia Sísmica e Dinâmica de Estruturas do Laboratório Nacional de Engenharia Civil
> 
> ...



Capas de jornais da época.






Artigos da altura, com testemunhos de pessoas que vivenciaram o sismo.





























Uma reportagem da RTP tambem com testemunhos de pessoas que viveram o sismo.

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=175305&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61

Fotos de estragos.









Vila do Bispo


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2012 às 18:13)

Mais algumas informações.



> *O Sismo de 28 de Fevereiro de 1969*
> 
> O último sismo do nosso tempo, pode-se assim dizer, ocorreu a 28 de Fevereiro de 1969, pelas 3horas e 30 minutos aproximadamente. O abalo sentido foi muito violento e se a sua duração se prolongasse os prejuízos seriam incalculáveis. Seguiram-se várias réplicas com destaque especial para uma que sobressaltou toda a gente. Algumas pessoas mais amedrontadas utilizaram os seus meios de transporte para, rapidamente, se colocarem a salvo na zona de Santo Amaro à imagem daquilo que muitos habitantes já haviam feito em 1755. Na cidade houve a lamentar a perda de uma vida devido a desabamento de uma das paredes da habitação degradada onde vivia. Foram várias as zonas atingidas nomeadamente as povoações de Bensafrim e Barão de S. João. Na primeira destas localidades caíram mais de 20 casas. Na Vila do Bispo e em todas as povoações deste concelho os prejuízos foram avultados, com muitas casas derrubadas e outras gravemente arruinadas. Em Lagos muitos edifícios ficaram danificados e as rachas apresentadas obrigaram a escorar alguns nomeadamente na Rua Afonso de Almeida e na Rua Direita. Todo o Algarve teve avultados prejuízos o que obrigou o então Presidente do Conselho de Ministros, Professor Marcelo Caetano a deslocar-se às zonas afectadas para verificar os estragos, tendo percorrido parte do concelho de Lagos. O edifício da Câmara Municipal ficou danificado com o piso superior fendido e em risco de derrocada a ponto do juiz da Comarca ordenar que se retirasse o Tribunal, que aí funcionava, para o Palácio da Justiça que ainda estava em construção e que só viria a ser inaugurado em 11 de Maio desse ano.
> 
> ...



*Fonte:* https://sites.google.com/site/cemallagos/jose-carlos-vasques/lagos-e-a-instabilidade-sismica





> *Sismo 1969 – a cor do medo*
> 
> Madrugada de 28 de Fevereiro, duas e trinta, à volta disso, andava eu a fazer ronda no Quartel, ali na Av. de Berna onde hoje está uma faculdade de Sociologia. Do outro lado da Rua a Igreja de Nossa Senhora de Fátima.
> 
> ...



*Fonte:* http://aventar.eu/2010/01/22/sismo-1969-a-cor-do-medo/


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2012 às 18:42)

A USGS atribuiu a este sismo uma magnitude de 8.0 na escala de Richter e segundo a mesma fonte, este terá ocorrido às 02:40h da madrugada, o que coincide com as informações publicadas acima pelo Mário. É ainda de referir que deu-se a uma profundidade de 22 quilómetros.


CAT: *NOAA* 
YEAR: *1969 * 
MONTH: *02 *
DAY: *28 *
ORIG TIME: *0240* 
LAT: *36.00 * 
LONG: *-10.50 * 
DEP: *22 * 
MAGNITUDE: *8.0*


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2012 às 22:13)

Mais um relato da época:

Lisboa, 28 de Fevereiro de 1969

Grande tremor de terra. A casa onde costumo ficar sempre que venho a Lisboa fazer exames situa-se perto do Jardim Zoológico, de modo que, e derivado à gritaria dos animais em pânico, despertámos, em susto, perto das quatro da madrugada, antes do abalo sísmico propriamente dito. Parecia o fim do mundo. O Weber de Mendonça e o Ormonde de Aguiar, meus velhos amigos e antigos companheiros de República, açorianos de gema, um de São Jorge, o outro da Ilha Terceira, têm sido os meus anfitriões na capital. São ambos médicos e trabalham na Maternidade Alfredo da Costa e no Hospital de Santa Maria, respectivamente. Quando, segundos depois, principiou o terramoto, as paredes e o chão sacudindo-se como um cão molhado, ouviu-se primeiro um cavernoso rugido rolando debaixo da terra que se veio aproximando em crescendo e se prolongou por não sei quantos segundos do tamanho de séculos e que teve o condão de me paralisar quase completamente. Ao tentar com muito custo acender o candeeiro da mesinha-de-cabeceira, a luz ainda fez um clarão, mas logo se extinguiu, o que tornou o ambiente ainda mais tétrico e mais fúnebre. Já o Weber andava aos gritos pela casa, como nos bons tempos de patrão branco (Pakeló) da República, ordenando à marinhagem que tivesse calma e se comportasse como bons açorianos habituados a estes coices da Natureza e eu de gatas pelo quarto à procura dos sapatos e da roupa para me vestir, sem conseguir arredondar uma palavra. Além do mais, tinha de ir, dentro de escassas horas, fazer prova oral de Literatura Alemã III, a minha última disciplina do plano de curso. Saímos para a rua. Metemo-nos no automóvel do Ormonde e encaminhámo-nos para o aeroporto. Pelo caminho, fomos encontrando as cenas mais inconcebíveis e rocambolescas: gente nua ou em trajes menores correndo a bom correr não sei para onde. Só depois de estarmos há algum tempo no restaurante do aeroporto, uma ampla sala sustentada por colunas, é que o Weber se lembrou de que, dentro de quatro paredes e sob um tecto, correríamos perigo, se por acaso viessem réplicas, o que era muito provável. E saímos de novo, desta vez para percorrermos de automóvel as ruas de Lisboa até amanhecer. Pelas oito da manhã já me encontrava na cidade universitária. O exame oral iniciou-se à hora marcada. O júri, composto por dois professores e uma professora, foi compreensivo. Via-se-lhes pela cara que estavam tresnoitados como eu. Mas ninguém ousou falar do tremor de terra. Depois de o professor da cadeira me ter elogiado a prova escrita, perguntou-me o que tencionava fazer, agora que tinha terminado as cadeiras do curso de Filologia Germânica. Respondi-lhe que tencionava ainda fazer a tese, mas, entretanto, iria procurar dar aulas num Liceu ou numa Escola Comercial. Deu-me os parabéns e mandou-me em paz. Mal chegar a Coimbra vou matricular-me no seminário de Literatura Americana, dirigido por um Fulbrighter Norte-Americano, Mr. Ronald Weber, a cujas sessões venho assistindo desde Novembro passado. Assim cumpro a palavra dada um dia ao Doutor Paulo Quintela de que me licenciaria pela Faculdade de Letras da Universidade de Coimbra. Afinal de contas, das vinte e sete cadeiras que fiz para concluir o curso, apenas seis foram feitas em Lisboaa.

Cristóvão de Aguiar, in Relação de Bordo


http://aguiarconraria.blogsome.com/2007/02/14/lisboa-28-de-fevereiro-de-1969/


----------



## fablept (29 Fev 2012 às 00:18)

Boas informações 

Alguem sabe com que frequência acontecem sismos de grande magnitude naquela zona (Banco de Gorringe)?

O de 1755 e possivelmente o de 1534 foram nessa zona..


----------



## Vince (29 Fev 2012 às 20:38)

Boa recolha de material 
É sempre importante recordar este eventos pois sabemos que eles vão voltar a ocorrer, só não sabemos quando. E convêm estarmos preparados.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2012 às 10:47)

Ontem na SIC, no programa perdidos e achados, deu uma reportagem sobre o sismo de 28 de Fevereiro de 1969,  com alguns testemunhos da época, por acaso tinha gravado para colocar no youtube, mas alguém se antecipou a mim...

Cá fica o video para quem não viu:


[ame="http://youtu.be/wHpIxPZ17R0"]http://youtu.be/wHpIxPZ17R0[/ame]


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2014 às 12:24)

Hoje saiu mais duas notícias sobre este sismo:


> *Sismo de 1969: A noite em que o pânico invadiu Lisboa*
> 
> O pânico dominou os milhares de portugueses que, na noite de 28 de Fevereiro de 1969, foram acordados pelo maior sismo sentido no país desde 1755, que durou quase um minuto e danificou inúmeros edifícios.
> 
> ...





> *Sismo/45 anos: Número real de mortos "abafado" pelo antigo regime - historiador*
> 
> O sismo de 28 de fevereiro de 1969 causou centenas de desalojados, no Algarve, devido às habitações destruídas, mas nunca foi possível contabilizar o número exato de mortos, "abafado" pelo antigo regime, segundo o historiador José Vilhena Mesquita.
> 
> ...


----------



## Microburst (27 Fev 2014 às 14:26)

A minha família materna é originária de Faro, só se mudaram para a Margem Sul do Tejo anos mais tarde e porque o meu avô era Oficial da Armada, e ainda hoje todos reunidos me voltaram a contar de novo histórias dessa noite e das coisas curiosas que antecederam o sismo de há 45 anos.

De acordo com a minha família, a noite praticamente nunca terá caído pois em Faro havia um brilho alaranjado no céu, soprava um vento morno de Sudoeste, e a partir da meia-noite começaram-se a ouvir "roncos" vindos do mar. Entretanto, e no Verão passado aquando duma visita à capital algarvia, outras pessoas amigas dos meus familiares corroboraram a mesma história, sendo que alguns deles afirmavam mesmo não ter dormido por causa da claridade no céu e do pavor que os roncos no mar lhes causavam. Depois veio o sismo às 03h41 e todos perceberam.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2014 às 15:18)

Microburst disse:


> A minha família materna é originária de Faro, só se mudaram para a Margem Sul do Tejo anos mais tarde e porque o meu avô era Oficial da Armada, e ainda hoje todos reunidos me voltaram a contar de novo histórias dessa noite e das coisas curiosas que antecederam o sismo de há 45 anos.
> 
> De acordo com a minha família, a noite praticamente nunca terá caído pois em Faro havia um brilho alaranjado no céu, soprava um vento morno de Sudoeste, *e a partir da meia-noite começaram-se a ouvir "roncos" vindos do mar. *Entretanto, e no Verão passado aquando duma visita à capital algarvia, outras pessoas amigas dos meus familiares corroboraram a mesma história, sendo que alguns deles afirmavam mesmo não ter dormido por causa da claridade no céu e do pavor que os roncos no mar lhes causavam. Depois veio o sismo às 03h41 e todos perceberam.



Interessante relato, por acaso, de todas as pessoas ( aqui da zona Norte) que me relataram esse sismo, todas falavam num tempo algo quente e abafado nessa noite, em termos de ruídos, apenas um ribombar surdo ( em crescendo) breves segundos antes da terra começar a tremer, e depois claro, bastante ruído a acompanhar o sismo.

Relativamente a esses relatos da zona de Faro, é possível ocorrerem esses roncos ( a partir da meia noite ) tanto tempo antes do sismo ( 03:41 h ) ? Normalmente o ruido surdo ou roncos  que antecedem um sismo , apenas se manifestam alguns segundos antes do sismo propriamente dito chegar.

Será possível, e com horas de antecedência, um sismo dar sinal sobre a forma de ruidos surdos distantes?


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2014 às 17:58)

As temperaturas abafadas e quentes que relatam não podem estar relacionadas com o sismo, são coisas que não estão de todo relacionadas (sismos & temperaturas).

Noite abafada e quente quer dizer que estamos em perigo de sismo? 

Brilho alaranjado no céu? Aurora boreal?  De qualquer das formas também não está relacionado com o sismo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2014 às 18:23)

MSantos disse:


> As temperaturas abafadas e quentes que relatam não podem estar relacionadas com o sismo, são coisas que não estão de todo relacionadas (sismos & temperaturas).
> 
> *Noite abafada e quente quer dizer que estamos em perigo de sismo?*
> 
> Brilho alaranjado no céu? Aurora boreal?  De qualquer das formas também não está relacionado com o sismo...



Pode não estar associado mas se perguntares a muitos dos algarvios da orla costeira, todos afirmam o mesmo, tempo abafado, os roncos vindos do mar e a cor esquisita do céu. Os meus avós sempre contaram isso e moravam perto de Moncarapacho.

Sempre ouvi dizer pelas pessoas mais antigas e ainda hoje se ouve quando o tempo está abafado e morto todos falam que é tempo de sismos, porque será?


----------



## hurricane (27 Fev 2014 às 19:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pode não estar associado mas se perguntares a muitos dos algarvios da orla costeira, todos afirmam o mesmo, tempo abafado, os roncos vindos do mar e a cor esquisita do céu. Os meus avós sempre contaram isso e moravam perto de Moncarapacho.
> 
> Sempre ouvi dizer pelas pessoas mais antigas e ainda hoje se ouve quando o tempo está abafado e morto todos falam que é tempo de sismos, porque será?



Engraçado! A minha mãe diz exactamente o mesmo e também ela se lembra desse sismo. E sempre que está assim o tempo abafado e morto como dizes, seja verão ou inverno, ela diz que está para vir um sismo! 

Apesar de não ser perito na matéria também não me parece que possa estar relacionado mas em todo o caso é sempre interessante saber a sabedoria popular sobre os fenómenos que nos rodeiam e que passa sempre de geração para geração.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2014 às 19:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pode não estar associado mas se perguntares a muitos dos algarvios da orla costeira, todos afirmam o mesmo, tempo abafado, os roncos vindos do mar e a cor esquisita do céu. Os meus avós sempre contaram isso e moravam perto de Moncarapacho.
> 
> Sempre ouvi dizer pelas pessoas mais antigas e ainda hoje se ouve quando o tempo está abafado e morto todos falam que é tempo de sismos, porque será?



Não nego que estivesse uma noite quente e abafada, mas isso não se pode relacionar com os sismos, os sismos não estão relacionados com o clima atmosférico, ocorrem sismos em todos os tipos de clima e com todas as temperaturas.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2014 às 20:26)

Mesmo aqui no interior esse sismo foi sentido com grande intensidade, não tenho muitos relatos mas pelo que sei eram panelas a cair de prateleiras e o chão a tremer com muita intensidade, e chegou a abrir um buraco no quintal de uma casa. Não sei de detalhes, só me falaram em buraco, obviamente deverá ser algo pequeno, mas causado pela força do sismo (talvez desabamento).


----------



## Microburst (27 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

Não quero estar a especular até porque sou um leigo, mas de cada vez que os meus diferentes familiares, avós, tios-avós, tios, primos, etc, me falam do brilho alaranjado no céu a Sudoeste de Faro que me lembro das "earthquake lights". Em relação aos roncos, todos são unânimes quanto à hora que começaram a ouvir-se vindos do mar, entre as 23h30 e a meia-noite de 27 para 28. 

Curioso, ou talvez não, a minha família tinha um papagaio que desde a 01h de 28 se encontrava assustadíssimo, atirando-se contra as grades da gaiola ao ponto de se ter ferido e da sua aflição não deixar ninguém dormir. Lembro-me do meu pai, que era lisboeta e morava em Sete Rios, me dizer várias vezes que os animais do Jardim Zoológico não sossegaram a noite toda antes do sismo, leões rugiam, elefantes barriam, etc. Curioso, ou talvez não, isso também é muito falado pelos alfacinhas mais antigos.


----------



## jdc (27 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

Teorias à parte, uma coisa é verdade, muitas pessoas relatam nessa noite, um brilho avermelhado no céu, em Lisboa, naquela altura não se utilizavam lâmpadas de vapor de sódio na iluminação de rua, pelo que isto deveria ser estudado, porque antecedeu o sismo. Pelo menos na minha família 5 pessoas relatam isso, de diferentes pontos da cidade e li aqui outros relatos disso, ou seria que os Lisboetas estavam maluquinhos??


----------



## fablept (28 Fev 2014 às 00:16)

No Japão há diversos cientistas a estudar o comportamento de animais antes das ondas sísmicas chegarem, recordo-me de um documentário que estudavam uma espécie de cobras em que tinham uma webcam apontada para a casota da cobra 24h/7, isto porque há testemunhos que aquela espécie de cobras fica completamente alterada antes de chegarem as ondas sísmicas.

Sobre o tempo abafado, ainda hoje viraram-se para mim com essa conversa "Tem havido sismos? Este tempo anda tão abafado"..curioso até houve um sismo sentido perto da Ilha Graciosa, mas relação com o tempo abafado? A Fossa Oeste da Graciosa costuma provocar sismos de M~3 todos os anos, hoje foi coincidência estar tempo abafado..ou talvez não lol. 
Acreditava mais em grandes tempestades com fortes ondulações que fazem  uma ilha inteira (exemplo) aos "pulos e aos encontrões", pudessem ter efeito numa falha sísmica, mas nem isso aparenta provocar um sismo.



Snifa disse:


> Interessante relato, por acaso, de todas as pessoas ( aqui da zona Norte) que me relataram esse sismo, todas falavam num tempo algo quente e abafado nessa noite, em termos de ruídos,* apenas um ribombar surdo ( em crescendo) breves segundos antes da terra começar a tremer, *e depois claro, bastante ruído a acompanhar o sismo.
> 
> Relativamente a esses relatos da zona de Faro, é possível ocorrerem esses roncos ( a partir da meia noite ) tanto tempo antes do sismo ( 03:41 h ) ? Normalmente o ruido surdo ou roncos  que antecedem um sismo , apenas se manifestam alguns segundos antes do sismo propriamente dito chegar.
> 
> Será possível, e com horas de antecedência, um sismo dar sinal sobre a forma de ruidos surdos distantes?



Muito provavelmente isso foi a chegada da onda P, tem amplitude muito mais pequena que as ondas S e de superfície. A onda P desse sismo atingiu o Algarve cerca de 20 segundos antes da onda S.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2014 às 08:42)

fablept disse:


> No Japão há diversos cientistas a estudar o comportamento de animais antes das ondas sísmicas chegarem, recordo-me de um documentário que estudavam uma espécie de cobras em que tinham uma webcam apontada para a casota da cobra 24h/7, isto porque há testemunhos que aquela espécie de cobras fica completamente alterada antes de chegarem as ondas sísmicas.
> 
> Sobre o tempo abafado, ainda hoje viraram-se para mim com essa conversa "Tem havido sismos? Este tempo anda tão abafado"..curioso até houve um sismo sentido perto da Ilha Graciosa, mas relação com o tempo abafado? A Fossa Oeste da Graciosa costuma provocar sismos de M~3 todos os anos, hoje foi coincidência estar tempo abafado..ou talvez não lol.
> Acreditava mais em grandes tempestades com fortes ondulações que fazem  uma ilha inteira (exemplo) aos "pulos e aos encontrões", pudessem ter efeito numa falha sísmica, mas nem isso aparenta provocar um sismo.
> ...



Exacto Fablept, tal como referi, esses ruídos surdos apenas se manifestam alguns segundos antes do sismo chegar, não querendo por em causa os testemunhos e relatos, acho algo improvável que se ouvissem "roncos" vindos do mar e com tanto tempo ( horas) antes do sismo...certamente esses roncos já seriam pouco antes do sismo acontecer.


----------



## james (28 Fev 2014 às 11:54)

O sismo de 1969 também foi bem sentido no Norte . 

A minha mãe conta - me que na aldeia dela toda a gente saiu a correr e aos gritos de casa e de qualquer maneira .  Algumas derrocadas foram registadas .

O século xx ficou marcado por 3 catástrofes naturais em Portugal cujas consequências catastróficas foram completamente abafadas e apagadas pelo regime e cujo resultado real talvez nunca saberemos .   O ciclone de 1941 ( na altura mais uma tempestade , agora sabe - se que foi talvez a maior tempestade do século xx provocando perto de 200 mortos , o derrube de perto de 3000 pinheiros só no pinhal de Leiria ) . 

As cheias em Lisboa de 1967 ( na altura falou - se em 60 mortos , agora sabe - se que foram muitos mais , há quem fale em 800 ) . 

O terramoto de 1969 ( na altura falou - se no terramoto sem vítimas , agora sabe - se que provocou muitos danos , em especial no Algarve , há quem fale em 20 mortos ) .


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2014 às 12:26)

> *Os 45 Anos do Sismo de 28/Fev/1969*
> 
> Assinalam-se os 45 anos do sismo de 28 de Fevereiro de 1969. Este sismo ocorreu às 02h40m (TU), com uma magnitude de 8.0 (MW) e epicentro localizado a SW do Cabo de São Vicente, cerca de 230km a SW de Lisboa, podendo ser considerado como o último grande sismo a ocorrer em Portugal Continental, tendo em atenção a conjugação entre a magnitude e os efeitos macrossismicos. Atingiu principalmente a região Sul do país, tendo-lhe sido atribuída uma intensidade máxima VIII (Escala de Mercalli Modificada, 1956) no Algarve e VI-VII na região de Lisboa e noutras localidades do país.
> 
> ...



As mortes que ocorreram não foram atribuídas ao sismo mas sim ao susto. Nesse tempo, tudo era escondido debaixo do tapete e muitas coisas foram tapadas pelo regime.


----------



## Rachie (28 Fev 2014 às 13:45)

A minha mãe também conta que o tempo estava abafado nessa noite, e sempre ouvi contar que ficava assim antes dum sismo. Também fica antes das trovoadas secas  Não quer dizer que cada vez que esteja o tempo abafado venha um sismo, mas tendo em conta que há uma libertação de energia de dentro da terra não me surpreende que o tempo fique mais abafado e que se oiçam roncos nas zonas mais próximas do epicentro horas antes. Afinal há movimentação de placas. Isto sou eu que penso, não percebo nada de sismologia  mas não me parece uma ligação descabida de todo.


----------



## james (28 Fev 2014 às 14:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As mortes que ocorreram não foram atribuídas ao sismo mas sim ao susto. Nesse tempo, tudo era escondido debaixo do tapete e muitas coisas foram tapadas pelo regime.




E deixa - me adivinhar , so em zonas em que ruiram edificios e que morreu gente com o susto .

Apesar de se ter desencadeado ondas de panico um pouco por todo o pais , mais ninguem morreu com o susto .


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2014 às 18:00)

Rachie disse:


> A minha mãe também conta que o tempo estava abafado nessa noite, e sempre ouvi contar que ficava assim antes dum sismo. Também fica antes das trovoadas secas  Não quer dizer que cada vez que esteja o tempo abafado venha um sismo, mas tendo em conta que há uma libertação de energia de dentro da terra não me surpreende que o tempo fique mais abafado e que se oiçam roncos nas zonas mais próximas do epicentro horas antes. Afinal há movimentação de placas. Isto sou eu que penso, não percebo nada de sismologia  mas não me parece uma ligação descabida de todo.



É descabida de todo, as temperaturas atmosféricas não são influenciadas ou influenciam sismos, nem percebo como podem achar que as coisas possam estar relacionadas, no grande sismo que o Japão sofreu recentemente até estava a nevar em alguns locais. 

Quanto a luminosidade do céu nocturno, não faço ideia do que possa ter sido.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2014 às 18:14)

Estava uma depressão a afectar o Continente, muito provavelmente com condições para mínimas altas, podendo explicar as noites abafadas.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Fev 2014 às 20:11)

epa teorias sem logica, mais um bocado e a culpa é dos satélites


----------



## Microburst (28 Fev 2014 às 20:42)

Interessante este recente artigo sobre o estudo das "earthquake lights". Poderá estar aqui a chave do que tantos relatam ter visto naquela noite no centro e sul do país?

 http://guardianlv.com/2014/01/earthquake-lights-thought-to-be-ufos-have-earthly-explanations/


----------



## Rachie (28 Fev 2014 às 23:03)

MSantos disse:


> É descabida de todo, as temperaturas atmosféricas não são influenciadas ou influenciam sismos, nem percebo como podem achar que as coisas possam estar relacionadas, no grande sismo que o Japão sofreu recentemente até estava a nevar em alguns locais.
> 
> Quanto a luminosidade do céu nocturno, não faço ideia do que possa ter sido.



Pois Miguel, como eu disse nao percebo nada de sismologia. Apenas dei a minha perspectiva do que aqui se falou.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Fev 2014 às 23:51)

Mas que tipo de luzes há relatos mas em sismos de maior dimensão


----------



## fablept (1 Mar 2014 às 02:15)

camrov8 disse:


> Mas que tipo de luzes há relatos mas em sismos de maior dimensão



O sismo de 1969 foi de magnitude ~8, um dos sismos em que há mais vídeos  sobre os fenómenos luminosos a ocorrerem 10/30 minutos antes do sismo ocorrer, foi o de 2008 na China (vídeos do youtube são sempre de desconfiar), e ambos tem praticamente a mesma magnitude.

Mas relatos em Lisboa a 340km do epicentro do sismo de 1969, ou a fonte luminosa seria de tamanho descomunal para ser visível a tal distância, ou propagou-se do epicentro antes da ruptura da falha sísmica. 
Acredito que haja muitos cépticos sobre este tipo de fenómeno, mas há muita coisa que ainda não se sabe em sismologia.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2014 às 11:31)

Entre o de Benavente e o de 1969 sempre vão 60 anos... é natural que tenha sido uma enorme surpresa. Entre os dois sismos, mais de 40 mortos.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Mar 2014 às 13:24)

Já tinha ouvido sobre tais luzes mas que ocorriam apos o sismo também aparecem depois de volcoes entrarem em erupção no famoso Krakatoa nos dias a seguir as noites tinham um brilho alaranjado. O que muitas vezes acontece e a famosa hesteria e alguem diz que viu e de repente todos o viram. efectivamente o youtube é sempre de pé atraz


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2019 às 21:29)

Amanhã passam 50 anos sobre o sismo de Fevereiro 1969, que ocorreu pelas 3:41 h da madrugada e naturalmente foi bem  sentido em todo o País, com especial incidência nas zonas mais próximas do epicentro.

Sismo bastante violento com uma magnitude de 8.0.

*Sismo de Portugal de 1969*

Origem: Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre.


*Sismo de Portugal de 1969
*
Epicentro 36.01º N, 10.57º W, Sudoeste de Sagres.

Magnitude 8,0 _M_W.

Data 28 de fevereiro de 1969.

Zonas atingidas Sul de Portugal e Região de Lisboa.

Vítimas 13.

O Sismo de 1969 deu-se a 28 de Fevereiro de 1969 pelas 3h41 CET (2h41 GMT). Atingiu o Sul do país e a região de Lisboa, mas também foi sentido no Norte, sendo o último grande sismo a ocorrer em Portugal Continental, e o mais importante do século XX. O epicentro do sismo ocorreu a 36.01º N, 10.57º W, no Oceano Atlântico a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente, e a magnitude atribuída foi Ms=7.9 e Mw=8.0. Este evento é interpretado como resultante da compressão interplaca (Africana e Euroasiática) que ocorre na região sudoeste ibérica.

O sismo provocou alarme e pânico entre a população, cortes na telecomunicações e no fornecimento de energia eléctrica. Registaram-se 13 vítimas mortais em Portugal Continental, 2 como consequência direta do sismo, e 11 indiretas. A maior intensidade (VIII) foi sentida no Algarve, sendo atribuída a Lisboa uma intensidade (VII).


https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sismo_de_Portugal_de_1969


*Algarve assinala 50 anos do sismo de 1969*

Antena 1

27 Fev, 2019, 17:47 / atualizado em 27 Fev, 2019, 18:11 | País

O sismo, com uma magnitude de 7.9, ocorreu na madrugada de 28 de fevereiro de 1969, por volta das 3h40, e foi o abalo de maior magnitude sentido na Europa desde o grande terramoto de Lisboa de 1755.

O abalo destruiu centenas de edificações e causou um número indeterminado de mortos no Algarve. 50 anos depois, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, o Instituto Superior Técnico, a Faculdade de Ciências e o Instituto Dom Luiz lançam um desafio a quem se lembra do que se passou para que dê novos testemunhos que ajudem a avaliar a perigosidade de sismos em Portugal.

O desafio, que é também lançado às escolas, passa pelo preenchimento de um inquérito na internet.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/algarve-assinala-50-anos-do-sismo-de-1969_a1131928


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2019 às 13:05)

*Nos Louzeiros e em Bensafrim só Armindo não tem medo*

https://ionline.sapo.pt/648378


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2019 às 17:21)




----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2019 às 20:22)

*Técnicos alertam para falta de controlo de qualidade de risco sísmico nas construções em Portugal*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...-de-risco-sismico-nas-construcoes-em-portugal


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2019 às 20:49)

Para quem quiser ver vai agora dar na SIC, e na TVI também uma reportagem acerca do assunto.


----------



## fablept (28 Fev 2019 às 23:48)

Vi a reportagem da SIC, Tremendo Portugal, mas foi mais Tremendo Lisboa e um pouco em Portimão eheh Mas gostei que abrangessem várias áreas, desde a engenharia, sismologia, proteção civil..

Cortaram um pouco no relato do piloto do barco que se encontrava perto do epicentro do sismo, a SIC tem uma reportagem com um testemunho alargado desse mesmo piloto (a reportagem é sobre o sismo de 1969, que o utilizador @Snifa colocou ontem) que recomendo ver.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mar 2019 às 14:31)

Em Portalegre esse sismo foi sentido com alguma violência também pelos relatos que tive de familiares. De acordo com um familiar, o chão chegou a ruir em algumas zonas mais rurais da cidade.


----------

